# Speaker Wiring



## crazyllama (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a 95 Pathfinder. Replaced the head unit with a nice Alpine. Now time for speakers with amp.

Does anyone know if I need to run new speaker wire?

I ask because I have heard that there are stock amps or impedance filters. I know that the stock speakers are 2.4 ohm, so there is something either with the stock head unit putting out that or a stock amp.
If there is a stock amp, any clue where it would be located?

Thanks

PS. Here is a helpful link for speaker and head instal
http://www.carstereohelp.com/strnissan.htm


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

unless you plan to amp the speakers (which is HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY recommended), you dont need to run new speaker wire. The head unit will only put out ~18 watts RMS at full tilt, the stock 22 gauge should hold that just fine


----------



## crazyllama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks.
I am going to use an amp. 60 watts to each speaker.

I'm more worried about bypassing any factory installed crap. I have heard that Nissan does some pretty wierd stuff with wiring and stock stereos. Do you know if or where a factory amp would be in a Pathfinder?


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

crazyllama said:


> Thanks.
> I am going to use an amp. 60 watts to each speaker.
> 
> I'm more worried about bypassing any factory installed crap. I have heard that Nissan does some pretty wierd stuff with wiring and stock stereos. Do you know if or where a factory amp would be in a Pathfinder?



im having a similar dillema, and i've heard the amps are behind a panel or something, located in the back on the passenger side. (my pathfinder arrives on monday or so, and i have a deck to put in and eventually speakers, it would be hear already BUT ITS EFFIN COLD HERE!


----------

